# Buying My First Dog - Vizsla Help



## Hunter1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

Hello, 
Im going to be getting my first dog this summer, and I was hoping for a little help. Ive been lurking around the dog forums for a while now, and I have done some research on Vizslas and breeders in or around the StateIve read some good things about Midnight Run, Clinton Oaks, and Buschs (Illinois). Ive also been looking at: Stardust, Red Dog, A&P, or Irish Acres Farms.

Ive contacted some breeders already, but I was wondering if there are any new recommendations (the ones Ive read on here are about a year or older now) as to which would be a good breeder to go with? Im looking for a dog with good genetics (hips and health), good hunting, and a good family dog. Also, Im not going to lie, Id like to get one for under $800 if possiblebut I understand that better dogs have a higher price.

Sorry if I seem like a total newbiebut I guess I am. I know Ill need to put down a deposit soon, so Im trying to find out all the information that I can right now, so I can make the right choice.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

vs are expensive compared to other dogs. 800 sounds low. but someone who has really nice ones is brian Gingrich 

lives in Wisconsin 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Hunter1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

I thought $800 might be too low. I just wanted to check though, before I got too much farther in my process.


----------



## BigDanny (Oct 25, 2011)

Might want to look into Paradox Vizslas too. I have a dog from them and have been please with him in the field and in the home with the family. Overall a good experience getting our dog from them.

I've also heard good things about Onpoint Vizslas in Ontario.


----------



## Double Gun (Feb 22, 2005)

First 3 good. Last ones not so much.


----------



## Vizsla hunter (Oct 22, 2008)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

BigDanny said:


> Might want to look into Paradox Vizslas too. I have a dog from them and have been please with him in the field and in the home with the family. Overall a good experience getting our dog from them.
> 
> I've also heard good things about Onpoint Vizslas in Ontario.


 
Paradox is a very good choice. Both Nancy and David are veterinarians and have been heavily involved in the breed for decades. Nancy's father was a very big name in the breed. I like them enough to be using one of their stud dogs sometime in the next month or so. Annian Vizslas is ultra high on my list as well and is where I got my female from. I also have a Vizsla from Onpoint but they would not be on my list.


----------



## OHIO VIZSLA (Sep 7, 2007)

I got my Vizsla out of Jon Peck/Jim Busch's co-owned Cisco. He would be my choice for a new one as well. A great family dog, calm/quiet, but take him to the field, or trial him, & he's a different dog. He's totally obsessed with finding birds & a natural retriever. I hunt doves, duck, geese, grouse, woodcock, & pheasant with him and he handles all of them.

I've seen On-point's dogs chained out at a trial & they were wild, foaming at the mouth, while Peck's dogs were laying in the sun sleeping. What a difference.

Talk to Jon Peck at Midnight Run & see what why he breeds like he does, you won't be sorry.


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

Hunter1979 said:


> Thanks for any help!


Has all of your research been internet based? I'd suggest checking out some dogs in person... as well as some other breeds. Vizsla's are a quirky breed.

My 2 cents... Since this will be your "first dog" - for the half price you could find a different breed (GSP/EP/ES) - and the money saved could buy you and the pup some time with a trainer.


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

<p>I once seen some rebel rouser bred dogs run and was impressed, that was 20 years ago. I have no clue on the health of their dogs or reputation.</p>
<p>My only other vizla experience was I seen one at a trial and the guy picked it up within 30 seconds as it wouldn't run.</p>
<p><font size="1"><i>Posted via Mobile Device</i></font></p>


----------



## CGBVizslas (Aug 3, 2011)

I would not get a Stardust Vizsla if you want a good hunting dog, haven't heard good things about them. They are beautiful but they are bred more for show at least they were 2 years ago when we bought our girl. We got her out of SD from a preserve that uses their dogs everyday. We met with Jon Peck when we were looking and I wouldn't hesitate to buy one from him. We train with West Wind Kennels and I have hunted under some of their dogs I wouldn't hesitate to get one from them either in fact we may use one of their males for a stud here next year.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

If you don't mind can you explain a bit why you picked the VS? Not trying to sway your from the breed, just interested. Your answer may help with breeder decision also.


On a side note i really like the breed, though i like the long hair variety better.

Talking about quirky dogs..GSP's could top that list. The breed has so much variety due to every joe breeding with every other joe.


----------



## rmw (Feb 21, 2006)

If you want a V get a V don't let someone talk you out of it. But different breeders have far different ideas of what a V should be. At this time I personally would by a dog from Onpoint, I know Tec had some problems with John R but the guy knows his dogs. The dog I have now is out of Neuman/Splash and is without a doubt the best dog I have ever owned for what I want "any breed". He is a house pet and grouse/woody dog. I don't compete in any way. Be specific with the breeder what you want, allot of the women in the MI area breed for show .If you really want a V or any dog for that matter be willing to spend the cash for a good one the inital purchase price is insignificant ,my last V "not from onpoint" had health problems and cost allot of cash and heartache . If you are willing to put it down if it has a few problems it may not be as much of a finincal issue but you still are out all that cash and most importantly time . I also would much rather purchase a dog from someone with allot of experience. Busch was my 2nd choice for my last dog but his are generally larger "back to that diff breeders want diff things" , and I was looking for the pocket rocket. John R has also trained some of Jim B's dogs in the past the guy knows his dogs call him and tell him what you are looking for. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Hunter1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

Well, I picked the V because I thought overall, it would be a very versatile dog. I like the short hair dogs, so I looked over a lot of the breeds. I would want him for birds, and scent tracking. When I was looking for a dog that might be able to do both, a lot of people said that V's could do it.
Also, I think that this breed would be a particularly good family dog, and given the right breeding calm at home (when properly exercised). I like Ohio Vizsla's comments about their V, and would hope mine could do the same...with the right training. I think Peck's dogs sound like what I want.

Thanks for all of the comments on this so far! You guys have helped out a lot.


----------



## rmw (Feb 21, 2006)

Training and exercize are the keys to a happy V and owner. V's want to please and as long as you show them how you will have a good dog. Mine has full run of the house all day when everyone is gone and as long as no food is left on the counter everything is great. Most of all don't buy into allot of the internet garbage about V's they are dogs like any other breed they have there own individual personalities, my last one was more stubborn than a pointer my dad had when I was a kid.Happy dog hunting 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JRodgers (Jan 6, 2011)

I hve a vizsla from Midnight run. She is great! We got 4 wild roosters together this year and 4 UP grouse. She is a year and a half and very good in the house ifshe gets her daily run. She is from Rio and Rigby. I couldnt be happier with her.


----------



## clattin (Jul 8, 2000)

I have a male Vizsla that came from Just Bird Dog Kennels in Hopkins, MI (between GR and Kzoo). My dog is nothing short of phenomenal! He's a hunting MACHINE and the best family pet you could ask for! I don't get to hunt him as much as I would like because I always choose to be bow hunting when I should be chasing grouse and woodcock but I take him back home to Kansas every fall to hunt pheasants and quail and he kicks it into high gear and does a fantastic job!

I can't say enough good things about him! I don't know about their other dogs but mine is a keeper!

Chris

http://www.justbirddog.com/index.htm


----------



## Velvet Marbles (Oct 2, 2010)

I actually live right down the road from just bird dog kennels. Their dogs are beautiful! I've met a couple of people who got their vs from there. Although both people I know don't hunt or show their dogs. Excellent mannered & healthy dogs. I've spoken to the breeders while I was deciding on which breed to get myself. Very straight forward people. I would recommend checking them out. My 2 cents. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## festeraeb (Sep 4, 2005)

I highly recommend paradox Vizsla's as well Great breeders and they offer good support. If they dont have what you are looking for i would also trust their recomendations. I own a dog out of Just Bird Dog kennel's lines and I have some issues with his line but they might be more in your price range if he is still breeding.


----------



## search48180 (Feb 11, 2012)

If you haven't already chosen your litter I would highly recommend Johnathan Peck & Midnight Run Vizslas.

Also let any breeder exactly what qualities you are looking for. All good breeders can pick out qualities among each litter's pups that can help make the best match. 

My dog is sired by Cisco from Midnight Run and out of Sunny Delight from JK Vizslas. JK doesn't do many breedings.

I love my V.


----------

